# Leaf & Lace Baby Jacket



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I found this pattern in PATONS book no F-10 by Beehive.
I made this when my daughter was born & she is now 46.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

:shock: It looks brand new! Beautiful work, btw.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh how beautiful


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the color and the pattern is great. I haven't done a top down baby sweater yet Sure do like that one. You must store that properly and keep it for her to use on her babies... It is so pretty and feminine. Nice....


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I made the same pattern 46 years ago but this one was made last year for my grand-daughter's future baby..there is no baby annouce yet.. but I know it will come. It's in case my fingers or my head forget how to do it... or maybe I will be gone!!
It's in a special box for her when time comes.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful baby jacket!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very pretty version of a very popular sweater...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My plan as well. I want to have some things for my great grands put away... as they are a long way off.


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My plan as well. I want to have some things for my great grands put away... as they are a long way off.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jenna (Jul 1, 2012)

Simply gorgeous


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice. Like the color and pattern.


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

That is a treasure!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love the colour.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Such a delicate pattern and the color is adorable.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

That's just beautiful, very pretty colour too. Is the lower part done sideways? Just trying to work out how it's done....actually, I should hunt out the box of old patterns, I have some old Patons books that my Mum knitted baby things from....and my brother is nearly 58! Because they are all black and white pix, I haven't really looked too hard!  thanks for giving the pattern number, I'll go see what I can find!


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

tricotscalins said:


> Gorgeous! I love the colour.


C'est râre que l'on voit des adresses du Québec! 
:thumbup:


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

granjoy said:


> That's just beautiful, very pretty colour too. Is the lower part done sideways? Just trying to work out how it's done....actually, I should hunt out the box of old patterns, I have some old Patons books that my Mum knitted baby things from....and my brother is nearly 58! Because they are all black and white pix, I haven't really looked too hard!  thanks for giving the pattern number, I'll go see what I can find!


No, you start at the neck and you go down. The pattern is in black and white.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

acebabe43 said:


> granjoy said:
> 
> 
> > That's just beautiful, very pretty colour too. Is the lower part done sideways? Just trying to work out how it's done....actually, I should hunt out the box of old patterns, I have some old Patons books that my Mum knitted baby things from....and my brother is nearly 58! Because they are all black and white pix, I haven't really looked too hard!  thanks for giving the pattern number, I'll go see what I can find!
> ...


Thanks acebabe43, it just looked as though the stitch pattern went side to side, but I zoomed in and now can see I was wrong. I've done the top down leaf yoke before, just hadn't seen that pattern on the body. My leaves must be smaller too, as there are 10 leaves on mine. Have found Mums old Patons books, but don't have that one. None of them start with an F, looked through them and none have that particular jacket either. Never mind, I'm sure any nice stitch would look good on the body, the leaf yoke always looks lovely. Yours is awesome!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

This is so beautiful. I have the basic garter stitch pattern, but I can never get it to make up big enough. Looking at your lovely jacket, I can see how you could increase after the leaves and increase the width that way. Thank you so much for the inspiration to give it a try. It looks as if it has just come off the needles.


----------



## mgpayne (Nov 7, 2011)

Is this crochet and do you have the pattern?


----------



## Reet (Jun 8, 2011)

It is gorgeous and so is the colour. I have the same pattern book. Knitted for my friends babies and my own - they are all aged between 40 and 46 now, and my Grandchildren.
There are other gorgeous patterns in there too. 
I don't blame you knitting ahead. All my projects have got smaller and smaller due to Arthritis and can do very little now, mostly card making.
Reet - England


----------



## bethns (Apr 8, 2012)

I make this set all the time for people as orders & is one of my favorites to do.Great looking sweater


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

mgpayne said:


> Is this crochet and do you have the pattern?


No it is knit. The pattern's book is with the picture.


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

It's a very pretty design and very well done!!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

What a beautiful jacket, love it.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

A beautiful jacket!!!....btw does that book have any crochet patterns in it?....looking for a particular pattern for a little girl's dress,and it was in an old book that had mixture of crochet and knit like some of the Patons books did. :wink:


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

It is beautiful, it is so nice that baby outfits are timeless. i love the little sleepers you have in oyour avatar, did you make them?


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

That is one of my favourite patterns. I have made it dozens of times. It looks lovely. Thanks for bringing back some nice memories.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous, such a beauiful color!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It's beautiful, an heirloom.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice work!



acebabe43 said:


> I found this pattern in PATONS book no F-10 by Beehive.
> I made this when my daughter was born & she is now 46.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Love the color and the pattern. A wonderful keepsake and memory.


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

how pretty


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

beautiful and neat work. What a lovely present


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful, great job!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

found my pattern and now i will knit it lol


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

hi could you share the pattern thank you


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that is gorgious!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful! Looks like you just made this.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful work; and color. :thumbup:


----------



## Aussie Granma (Jul 23, 2012)

just beautiful. I am a first time user


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful !!


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

Aww that's beautiful


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

This pattern was used by my son's great grandmother when he was born. She made it out of white with sparkle to it. I always loved it, my son is now 32!


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

I am making this sweater and hat right now...started it yesterday. Making it in white as I am tired of pinks. The first one I made a couple years ago, I did in a pretty light green.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

I love top down sweaters as I really do not like sewing all their es together.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

It is such a gorgeous pattern Can anyone give the name or number from the book. I would love to have this pattern. Thanks for any help you can give.

Sorry, I just went back to take another look and saw all the info I asked for, right there! Guess I better have another cup of coffee.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Knitwitgma said:


> I am making this sweater and hat right now...started it yesterday. Making it in white as I am tired of pinks. The first one I made a couple years ago, I did in a pretty light green.


I have done the search with Paton's and nothing is coming up for the F10 Book. As you are knitting this outfit now, is there a more current number or pattern that I can go in search of. I have a new grandchild coming in Jan and this would be a lovely sweater to do. Thank you for your help.


----------



## joyeates (May 4, 2011)

I have searched everywhere I can think of and cannot find this pattern book for sale.
Could someone please share the pattern as it is vintage?


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous!! 
what a beautiful sweater


----------



## Bellarose (Feb 28, 2011)

Does anyone know a source to purchase this pattern? I would love to make this also~ Thanks!


----------



## pamald (Jul 23, 2012)

This is lovely, is the pattern still available


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful.... things never change.


----------



## denise2011 (May 11, 2011)

hi where can i get the pattern for this baby jacket.


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

If you are going to share this pattern as I see many people are requesting it, please share it with me also. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful..Love the color..


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

This is a similar pattern, though not as pretty. I knit it with just 3 buttons and make the sleeves longer. If you could figure out that pretty rib, I bet you could come up with something since the pattern seems to be out of print.

I'm not that clever.

http://www.whattoknitwhen.com/2008/10/autumn-leaves.html


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello everyone. Well, I went in search of this pattern as I could not get anything to come up with an F10 for Paton's. So, here is the info I have now received.
The name of the book is "Nursery Styles for 3-12 months by Beehive Patons" - book #111. I searched for the book on e-bay and actually found and purchased the book for $5.04 Cdn. My advise is to search several e-bay locations because the first one I came to was asking $9.99. I bought a couple of Paton's books a couple of years ago and paid $4.99Cdn for each so I was happy with this price. Hope this info helps. Good luck with your search everyone!!


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sooooo sweeeet


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

I picked up that sweater last year at a Hospital Thrift shop, mine is in pink and white, I was thinking one day I will see that pattern on this site, so I could knit it up, and today is the day. 
Thank you for posting your sweater. It is truly a lovely pattern. I will now try and find the pattern. If anyone has it and would like to share, please send me a PM.
Thanks
Sue


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Caroline19 said:


> Hello everyone. Well, I went in search of this pattern as I could not get anything to come up with an F10 for Paton's. So, here is the info I have now received.
> The name of the book is "Nursery Styles for 3-12 months by Beehive Patons" - book #111. I searched for the book on e-bay and actually found and purchased the book for $5.04 Cdn. My advise is to search several e-bay locations because the first one I came to was asking $9.99. I bought a couple of Paton's books a couple of years ago and paid $4.99Cdn for each so I was happy with this price. Hope this info helps. Good luck with your search everyone!!


Update on my information above. Well this is my lucky day!! I mentioned above that I purchased this knitting book for $5.04Cdn. Well, much to my surprise that includes shipping as well. The book was 2.95US plus $2.00US shipping so converting that to Cdn $$ it apparently comes to $5.04 and PayPal just confirmed the final payment. I did purchase this off e-bay thru the seller "gupanddave". Don't know if they have any other copies but might be worth a try.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## Denise53 (Aug 10, 2011)

Just shows that good knitted items can be heirlooms. It is a lovely sweater.


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

Well done. Yes I remember this pattern and think somewhere amongst my collection I still have it.


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

oh how pretty.. I love the color.. well done
carole


----------



## stann (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have contacted Paton's and asked if they would let us have
this pattern. I got an e-mail back saying they get so many
inquiries that it will be three days before they can answer. I will let you know what they say.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Just beautiful, I've never seen this particular pattern before; thanks for sharing.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Great, I'm sure there are many of us who will appreciate having the pattern.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

stann said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have contacted Paton's and asked if they would let us have
> this pattern. I got an e-mail back saying they get so many
> inquiries that it will be three days before they can answer. I will let you know what they say.


Thank you for your efforts. I would love to have it. Can't believe the copyright is still good. Maybe they could offer it on their website as a freebie. We can always dream.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

stann said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have contacted Paton's and asked if they would let us have
> this pattern. I got an e-mail back saying they get so many
> inquiries that it will be three days before they can answer. I will let you know what they say.


Good work! I hope they release the pattern since it is so old but obviously a goody!


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Please keep us informed of what Paton says. I too would love to have the pattern.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Gorgeous
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful - if you are able to share the pattern please can I too put my name forward - thanks so much


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

lovehomemade said:


> A beautiful jacket!!!....btw does that book have any crochet patterns in it?....looking for a particular pattern for a little girl's dress,and it was in an old book that had mixture of crochet and knit like some of the Patons books did. :wink:


Yes, there is one crochet pattern in this old book


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

cr8images said:


> stann said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


I would also like to know... I would like to share the pattern but it is in french and It would take me a long time to translate.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

If the pattern cannot be obtained, there is a similar one from Leisure Arts that can be purchased (it includes directions for matching hat & blanket, plus another top-down baby set):

http://www.amazon.com/Knit-Lace-Leaves-Baby-Leisure/dp/1601408374%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ%26tag%3Dravelry-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3D1601408374

I've made it several times, and it's very cute.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I too would like the pattern if it is possible thanks


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Still looks very pretty


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is very pretty! Many of you talk about starting to knit for Great Grands, but I think I'm going to start knitting for Grands! I probably have about 5 years of time before I get one!


----------



## kglyons (May 12, 2012)

I'd love to try that pattern, but being a beginner not sure if I have the skills yet. Its simply beautiful.


----------



## Hook'em (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi, new to the Forum and already love what I see! Girl, you do beautiful things! I absolutely love this sweater.
As all the others are asking, can I have the pattern? If I can't do it by myself, I can get help from some ladies I know.
This is just gorgeous!


----------



## Lulu4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Beautiful sweater. I see my next project coming on. I may even have that pattern. Will have to look in my collection. Nice idea to make things for future great grandkids. Thanks for sharing. lulu4


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Very beautiful!!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

Love this pattern. I have made it before but have had trouble with the bottom of the pattern. I must try it again.


----------



## Pat Grimm (Dec 18, 2011)

I would like to have the pattern too. Please let me know if there is a chance of getting it.


----------



## jckennett (May 6, 2012)

It's beautiful. This pattern never gets old. I made it, too, for my daughter. She's 31 now.


----------



## marica markovina (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello acebabe43
Your knitting is beautiful and the colour is wonderful, I have looked at some of the websites with the similar leaf pattern however the body of the cardigan is not the same, your one is just beautiful, can you please please share with me I am expecting a baby girl in October and would love to do it for her, my email address is [email protected]
looking forward to hearing from you. Kind regards and thanks


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## Reet (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Diane
Are you the Diane who also spends some time in Norwich England? If so we have mutual friends.
Reet - England


----------



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

Very nice .


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

perfect


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous.. :thumbup:


----------



## baljeetpurwaha (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice colour and love the design...for what age is the sweater for?


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Caroline19 said:


> Hello everyone. Well, I went in search of this pattern as I could not get anything to come up with an F10 for Paton's. So, here is the info I have now received.
> The name of the book is "Nursery Styles for 3-12 months by Beehive Patons" - book #111. I searched for the book on e-bay and actually found and purchased the book for $5.04 Cdn. My advise is to search several e-bay locations because the first one I came to was asking $9.99. I bought a couple of Paton's books a couple of years ago and paid $4.99Cdn for each so I was happy with this price. Hope this info helps. Good luck with your search everyone!!


You can see how old my book is... I paid only $1.50


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

acebabe43 said:


> Caroline19 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone. Well, I went in search of this pattern as I could not get anything to come up with an F10 for Paton's. So, here is the info I have now received.
> ...


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Caroline19 said:


> acebabe43 said:
> 
> 
> > Caroline19 said:
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

http://www.leisurearts.com/products/knit-lace-leaves-for-baby.html

This is a recent printing of this pattern. YES it is still under copyright. Everytime it's sold (such as from Paton's to Leisure Arts) the copyright has a new owner and begins again. Please buy your own copies... I got this book at Hobby Lobby where you can use a 40% off coupon.

Those considering passing out copies... you are breaking the law. You do not own the right to copy the pattern. It's an old style, but this book is very recent and totally copyright protected.

I can't believe the greed I see here, regarding patterns!


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

FYI -- the Leisure Arts pattern is different. It has a garter stitch body, not the pretty cabled lace.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> http://www.leisurearts.com/products/knit-lace-leaves-for-baby.html
> 
> This is a recent printing of this pattern. YES it is still under copyright. Everytime it's sold (such as from Paton's to Leisure Arts) the copyright has a new owner and begins again. Please buy your own copies... I got this book at Hobby Lobby where you can use a 40% off coupon.
> 
> ...


Well, thank you for finding this updated version of the original pattern. However, I am still ahead of the game because I bought the original book and including my shipping the total cost to me, converted into Canadian funds is $5.04 (US $4.99). So I'm thrilled with my purchase and the price I paid and I really like the idea of having the original pattern because it has that beautiful lacy look on the lower part of the sweater which seems to be missing in the new update.

I can only speak for myself, but I don't expect anything for free...only pleasantly surprised when a pattern comes my way that actually is offered for free, legally. I think most of the people who have enquired about this pattern, fully expected they would have to pay for it and were just looking for help in finding this pattern and there will always be the odd person who wants it to be free and once they learn it isn't, they either pay for it or move on. As I like to think the best of folks, I like this senario and will go with it!! In doing my research, I discovered there are several of the Paton's Beehive Book #111 for sale on e-bay for an extremely reasonable cost and I did pass that info on earlier in this topic. I hope that everyone that wanted this pattern, can now go in search on e-bay or purchase the updated version as has been suggested here by sewbizgirl.

Good luck to all who make this beautiful little sweater for their little loved one!! Now I just have to wait patiently for 3 weeks to find out if my next grandchild, arriving in January will be a boy or a girl!!
Caroline


----------



## stann (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi everyone! I have heard back from Paton's and they have
sent me the pattern! Those of you who want it, please send
me your e-mail addresses and I will forward it to you.
The pattern includes matching bonnet and booties too!
Perhaps, if you have time, you could send Doris a thank you.
She is the person who sent the e-mail. God bless, Annette


----------



## denise2011 (May 11, 2011)

Hi I would love the pattern. My email is. [email protected]


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Izziebear said:


> FYI -- the Leisure Arts pattern is different. It has a garter stitch body, not the pretty cabled lace.


You are right.. it look like a lazy version!! I don't know why they call it ...... leaf & lace because you only have the leaf... no lace.
:thumbdown:


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

marica markovina said:


> Hello acebabe43
> Your knitting is beautiful and the colour is wonderful, I have looked at some of the websites with the similar leaf pattern however the body of the cardigan is not the same, your one is just beautiful, can you please please share with me I am expecting a baby girl in October and would love to do it for her, my email address is [email protected]
> looking forward to hearing from you. Kind regards and thanks


I am not alloud to give the pattern but look how you can get it:

Hello everyone. Well, I went in search of this pattern as I could not get anything to come up with an F10 for Paton's. So, here is the info I have now received.
The name of the book is "Nursery Styles for 3-12 months by Beehive Patons" - book #111. I searched for the book on e-bay and actually found and purchased the book for $5.04 Cdn. My advise is to search several e-bay locations because the first one I came to was asking $9.99. I bought a couple of Paton's books a couple of years ago and paid $4.99Cdn for each so I was happy with this price. Hope this info helps. Good luck with your search everyone!!


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh I love that pattern. You said you got it out of a Patons Beehive book. I think it is so beautiful. Beautiful work. So neat


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

I just saw where you offered to e-mail the pattern. That is very kind of you. I am expecting my great grand baby any day now, so would love to have the pattern. Many thanks in advance

[email protected]


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My plan as well. I want to have some things for my great grands put away... as they are a long way off.


That is what I am doing with some of the little things I am knitting. I love doing small things as I get bored with long projects and since the grandaughters are 18 and 19 they eventually do want children. Luckily one of my daughters does knit a little and crochets really well too. She is the crafty one, sews refinishes furniture, can drywall and paint. Very handy. My other daughter can do cross stitch but no knitting or crochet.


----------



## anna.30 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would love this pattern thanks. My email is annat50
@tpg.com.au


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! It looks like you just made it. Beautiful!


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

acebabe43 said:


> I made the same pattern 46 years ago but this one was made last year for my grand-daughter's future baby..there is no baby annouce yet.. but I know it will come. It's in case my fingers or my head forget how to do it... or maybe I will be gone!!
> It's in a special box for her when time comes.


Great story and sentiments. Truly lovely sweater to be cherished for sure!


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

I have tried Patons site and ebay in England and sadly no sign of it.


----------



## vhalgrimson (Jul 11, 2012)

most adorable


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

I also emailed Patons and they sent the whole booklet. I still might prefer to find an original copy, as the pictures are in black and white, and not very clear. 

If anyone wants the whole thing, PM me. I don't want to put my email on the forum.


----------



## Bellarose (Feb 28, 2011)

I was just reading through the pattern and was surprised that the needles suggested are size 2 and 3 US. Is this what most people have used? I do understand this varies by the weight of yarn used and tension.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its so very pretty & a lovely color!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

determined_to-knit said:


> Beautiful baby jacket!


I agree


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi,could you share the pattern?have a GD, would love to make for her.I don't have old pattern books.Thanks.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

So incredibly sweet!


----------



## LauraDP (Jul 22, 2011)

Still looks beautiful! Very nice!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

acebabe43 said:


> I found this pattern in PATONS book no F-10 by Beehive.
> I made this when my daughter was born & she is now 46.


Wow~ How beautiful! I love the color as well, and oddly enough I have been searching for this color in 2012. It looks really great on me with my coloring. You wouldn't remember what color it is, would you?


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

babyamma said:


> Hi,could you share the pattern?have a GD, would love to make for her.I don't have old pattern books.Thanks.


Here is what Caroline19 found.. you have all the info to buy it.

Hello everyone. Well, I went in search of this pattern as I could not get anything to come up with an F10 for Paton's. So, here is the info I have now received.
The name of the book is "Nursery Styles for 3-12 months by Beehive Patons" - book #111. I searched for the book on e-bay and actually found and purchased the book for $5.04 Cdn. My advise is to search several e-bay locations because the first one I came to was asking $9.99. I bought a couple of Paton's books a couple of years ago and paid $4.99Cdn for each so I was happy with this price. Hope this info helps. Good luck with your search everyone!!


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

LindaH said:


> acebabe43 said:
> 
> 
> > I found this pattern in PATONS book no F-10 by Beehive.
> ...


The store where I bought it is close for ever.. dont remember what kind of wool it was or the color... sorry!
:-(


----------



## KZknitter (Jun 25, 2011)

this was my late mother's favourite pattern to knit.she made one for my daughter 40 years ago and was now worn by her two daughters.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

lovely


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

So lovely. I have made this pattern as well. Great idea to make for the great grands early. I must start a just for when they arrive box. Never know when this could happen.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Can baby boys wear this or is it too "girly." I feel like it is. I don't think my nephew would have let his son wear it!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

What a sweet pattern and knitted so beautifully.


----------



## kernowknitting (Aug 2, 2012)

what a lovelt thought, i'm sure your little granchild will look beautiful in it


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very cute. I've seen so many different versions of this "Leaf Jacket" pattern. Yours looks like it was made yesterday.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

I also looked at patons and no luck for the leaf and lace if you could graciously send the pattern I would be very thankful and so would my great neice! thank you mona send to [email protected]


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

You can PM Izziebear it seams she can share the pattern... that is what I understood on the site.


----------



## Melina2 (Dec 4, 2012)

I really love this pattern but cannot find it. Would it be possible for you to scan it and email to me at [email protected]

I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Melina2 said:


> I really love this pattern but cannot find it. Would it be possible for you to scan it and email to me at [email protected]
> 
> I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


I am not alloud to send the pattern but here is how you can get it.

Here is what Caroline19 found.. you have all the info to buy it.

Well, I went in search of this pattern as I could not get anything to come up with an F10 for Paton's. So, here is the info I have now received.
The name of the book is "Nursery Styles for 3-12 months by Beehive Patons" - book #111. I searched for the book on e-bay and actually found and purchased the book for $5.04 Cdn. My advise is to search several e-bay locations because the first one I came to was asking $9.99. I bought a couple of Paton's books a couple of years ago and paid $4.99Cdn for each so I was happy with this price. Hope this info helps. Good luck with your search everyone!!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

How lovely to still have it and that is still looks so good! Beautiful work.


----------



## Melina2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I already checked on Ebay but they are sold out.


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

hi the pattern is leisure arts knit lace and leaves knit for baby.I snt patterns as far s south africa,only one person said thank you.I got alot of flac because of copy right laws.You can check it was labor day last year.


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

This is beautiful I would love the pattern I have the newer versin email [email protected]


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

acebabe43 said:


> I found this pattern in PATONS book no F-10 by Beehive.
> I made this when my daughter was born & she is now 46.


I did the same sweater, hat and booties for my daughters. Very nice.


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

J'ai l'impression que vous devez parler français!!! Je demeure à Val-des-Monts. C'est un patron que je fais depuis 48 ans et je le trouve toujours beau. J'ai cependant changé le bonnet et les petites pattes.. je pourrais vous envoyer une photo. Je ne veux pas le mettre sur le site car on reçoit beaucoup de courriels et comme je viens de passer de Windows XP à Windows 8.. j'en arrache mais je pourrais envoyer une photo de la transformation.


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

acebabe43 said:


> I made the same pattern 46 years ago but this one was made last year for my grand-daughter's future baby..there is no baby annouce yet.. but I know it will come. It's in case my fingers or my head forget how to do it... or maybe I will be gone!!
> It's in a special box for her when time comes.


Awww, you about made me cry! I hope and pray that you WILL be here when that day comes. That is such a special of a gift! Absolutely beautiful! I at this point only hope to be able to knit that beautifully!


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

You can always do the body in stocking stitch or garter stitch for a boy.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice job. Really pretty.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Just goes to show good patterns never date


----------



## anneleprieur (Dec 3, 2011)

I am looking for this pattern , Leaf & Lace Baby Jacket I let someone borrow my book but it was,nt returned I have checked the web and stores without any success if anyone has it can you copy or scan it to me 
[email protected]


----------



## Robyn52 (May 23, 2012)

Hi Happy Hollie I'd love a copy of the leaf jacket.

My email [email protected] Thank you


----------



## Shaidoo (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Stann,

I am also interested in the leave and lace pattern.
Would appreciate if you could email me the pattern.

Many thanks,
Shaidoo


my email is
[email protected]


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

anneleprieur said:


> I am looking for this pattern , Leaf & Lace Baby Jacket I let someone borrow my book but it was,nt returned I have checked the web and stores without any success if anyone has it can you copy or scan it to me
> [email protected]


check your email - is that the one?


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Adorable ! &#9829;


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

My favorite baby sweater in my favorite color! It's gorgeous--and beautifully done.


----------



## lorraine-monte (Aug 28, 2014)

Where can I get this pattern? Could you please send this pattern to me.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

So very pretty.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

lorraine-monte said:


> Where can I get this pattern? Could you please send this pattern to me.


You will have to purchase it. It is under Copyright Protection and can be found in this book -
Nursery Styles for 3-12 months by Beehive Patons - book #111 & #7111
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2055845.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XNursery+Styles+for+3-12+months+by+Beehive+Patons+-+book+%23111&_nkw=Nursery+Styles+for+3-12+months+by+Beehive+Patons+-+book+%23111&_sacat=0

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-264432-1.html


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work. &#128158;


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

You can find this FREE pattern at BERNAT website

Enjoy


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------

